# Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen



## Prinz (29 August 2010)

_abgetrennt von :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...arnung-vor-buongiorno-gmbh-18.html#post320640_

Sollten die Mailadressen aus dem Beitrag vom Schiller dann nicht auch gelöscht werden?:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Bevor du dich hier zum Hilfsmoderator  anmeldest, versuch erstmal zu verstehen,
was der Sinn dieses Verbots ist und  warum die obigen *Geschäfts*mailadressen stehen bleiben.


----------



## Prinz (29 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Jaja, schon klar. Forum soll Forum bleiben... Aber dann sollte es in den Forumsregeln nicht als grundsätzliches Verbot angegeben werden.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

Unterbreite deine Vorschläge den Betreibern 

>> Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------



## Prinz (30 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

:-D Ich möchte nicht behauptet, dass ich nicht gerne im Recht bin, aber in dieser Situation bin ich nicht so engstirnig, dass ich darauf bestehe. Regeln sind Regeln und wenn diese in einem Forum so ausgelegt werden können, wie es in diesem Fall der Fall ist, dann kann ich damit leben.

Im Übrigen habe ich mich nicht angemeldet, um als Hilfmoderator zu fungieren, daher denke ich, dass der Mod in diesem Fall den Threat beruhigt schließen kann.


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

Schließen ist ein grundsätzlich unguter Weg, eine Diskussion zu beenden. 
Davon abgesehen: die Nutzungsbedingungen sind nicht Gegenstand einer Diskussion, sondern der Rahmen, der ein virtuelles Zusammenleben hier möglich macht.


----------



## Prinz (31 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch; meiner Erfahrung nach ist es immer gut, wenn es klare Regeln für den Umgang mit- und untereinander gibt, nur stellen die Nutzungsbedingungen einen begrenztes Regelwerk ausschließlich für dieses Forum dar und daher wollte ich hier keine Diskussion auslösen.

Generell wollte ich nur sagen, dass ein grundsätzliches Verbot der Veröffentlichung von Emailadressen 





			
				Nutzungsbedingungen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung *vorher* mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.


 auch eingehalten werden sollte, gerade wenn es sich um geschäftliche Mailadresse handelt und weil man sich der SPAM- Gefahr immer bewusst sein sollte, denn im Falle einer geschäftlichen Mailadresse ist es oft schwierig, diese zu ändern.


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

Mailadressen insbesondere geschäftliche, die hier gepostet werden,  stammen grundsätzlich
und *ausschließlich  aus öffentlich zugänglichen und  veröffentlichten  Quellen*.
und im Orginalformat also  unverändert wie auf der Orginalseite.  

Wirksame Spamfilter sind für jeden Webseitenbetreiber, der seine Mailadresse veröffentlichen 
will oder muß,  ein absolutes Muß.

Die Vorstellung, dass sich das Spamaufkommen durch eine Veröffentlichung in
 diesem Forum  dadurch nennenswert erhöhen würde ist schlicht naiv.


----------



## Prinz (31 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*

Ich persönlich empfinde Spam immer als nervig und jede noch so minimale Erhöhung des Spamvorkommens als unnötig! Meiner Meinung nach, sollte etwas öffentlich zugängliches nicht auch direkt verbreitet werden dürfen. 

Da aber jeder selbst entscheiden kann, welche Daten er von sich preisgibt und wie er die öffentlichen Daten anderer nutzen möchte, ist eine Diskussion darüber für mich nicht notwendig.


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2010)

*AW: Diskussion zum Posten von  Emailadressen*



Prinz schrieb:


> ist eine Diskussion darüber für mich nicht notwendig.



deswegen 

EOT


----------

